# Help w/ICD 9 for RH Negative w/o isoimmunization



## sdechy1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Is there a code for a pregnant patient w/ RH Negative blood without isoimmunization?  Any Help would be appreciated.


----------



## preserene (Dec 20, 2010)

Rh negative woman with negative isoimmunization=  pregnancy with Rh-D negative, which is normal pregnancy  now  and as such is not complicating Pregnancy until the test results show positive for IgG antibodies 
V.71.83 the biological event(Rh antibodies).
V72.86 , if the encounter was for Rh-D antibody examination ( blood typing).
Plus 
v22.x depending upon the criteria present.

The indirect Coombs test is used to screen blood from antenatal women for  IgG antibodies.


----------

